

Font Awesome 2.0 - 70 new icons, desktop font, vectors, IE7 support - fortawesome
http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/

======
fortawesome
Issues with squished windows fonts have been fixed and pushed. Looks like it
might have been an issue using Font Squirrel.

~~~
smcguinness
I noticed the update does not have a svgz font file, however the css
references that file. Last version I had did have the svgz font file.

------
ben1040
Missing all the characters altogether:

<http://imgur.com/ByrB9>

(Chrome 20.0.1132.21 on Mac OS X 10.7.3)

~~~
jtreminio
Working for me on Chrome 20.0.1132.21 beta-m, Win 7, but very jagged aliased
edges.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
The icons look awful at small sizes

------
ra
Nice work, thank you so much for fontawesome!

I use them in every bootstrap project now; can't live without resizing and
colouring my icons.

------
uncoder0
I hate this trend so much. I must say it feels like it "Breaks" the web. I use
Gill Dyslexic[1] on all websites across the internet and I'm tired of having
to put in exceptions for sites like github. Icons should be images.

[1]<http://www.pixelscript.net/gilldyslexic/>

------
smcguinness
I just upgraded. Is anyone else seeing the icons squished and less sharp than
the previous version?

~~~
fortawesome
The issue's been submitted and I'm looking into it. I suspect it might be a
side-effect of using ttfautohint. What browser version and OS are you on?

~~~
juriga
Fonts are distorted for me too. Chrome 21.0.1155.2, Windows 7 x64:
<http://i.imgur.com/OZDLr.png>

Thanks for the incredible work!

------
dan1234
Does anyone know if they actually have permission to include the logos of
pInterest, LinkedIn, Facebook etc? Couldn't see anything in the article.

Aside from that, it's a nice collection which I could see finding a way into
many of my projects.

------
illicium
Unfortunately, like most icon fonts, this looks like a blurry mess at 16x16px.

~~~
mgcross
Yeah, but they look great on high ppi devices (new iPad, nexus one) even at
12px.

------
arkitaip
Is there anyone collecting all these great Bootstrap resources?

------
ricardobeat
Minor nitpick, but the element used to add icons should be a <span>, or even
better, a pseudo-element added via CSS.

~~~
lloeki
You mean in place of <i>? That's what Bootstrap uses. Also the meaning of <i>
has been shifted in HTML5 [0].

[0] <http://stackoverflow.com/a/10001692/368409>

~~~
jacobr
Yes, but it still has a meaning, and it is not "icon". I think you can be
pragmatic here and use <i>, since it to my knowledge doesn't cause any real
world problem, but it's worth exploring other options.

    
    
        <img src="data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhAQABAIAAAP///wAAACH5BAEAAAAALAAAAAABAAEAAAICRAEAOw==" class="i-icon" alt="Kitten">
    
        .i-icon {
          width: 32px;
          height: 32px;
          background-image: url(http://placekitten.com/32/32);
        }
    

The src is the data uri of a transparent gif. Screen readers will hear the alt
text if you supply one. This will not work with font icons (img can't have
::before or ::after) but it should work fine for sprites or data uris in the
CSS.

------
syassami
Awesome! going to use these in my side project now =)

------
jacobr
Thank you for finally adding a feed icon!

------
panacea
Originally the desktop font was going to be part of a "commercial version"...
the developer appears to have changed their mind?

